# Nouveaux contrats avec la nouvelle convention collective !



## Capri95 (17 Août 2022)

*Bonjour !
La responsable du REP vient de me faire parvenir le nouveau contrat qui s'appliquera avec la nouvelle convention collective.
Il est disponible sur pajemploi apparemment.
J'ai vite regardé, il m'a l'air pas mal du tout, il y a plus d'infos.
Voilà !
Belle journée à vous les filles ! ☀️*


----------



## Nounousand02 (17 Août 2022)

Bonjour je viens d'aller regarder je l'ai imprimer pour mes futur Contrat il est bien mieux qu avant ,il fais 12 pages .et à chaque fois il detail le sujet et indique l'article de la nouvelle convention


----------



## Nounou22 (17 Août 2022)

Super bonne info les filles....je vais aller voir ça, l'ancien faisait deux pages 😱


----------



## Julilo (22 Août 2022)

Bonjour j’ai celui des bouches du Rhône mis à jour.
Il fait 52 pages donc super super complet.
Pas de surprises avec les PE en cours d’année ☺️☺️


----------



## liline17 (22 Août 2022)

le mien fait 42 pages, on peut le remplir en ligne, supprimer les éléments non nécessaires, et ajouter des clauses, je le trouve pas mal, mais je l'ai lu un peu vite


----------



## Vero56 (22 Août 2022)

Bonjour à toutes, 
J'ai regardé,  c'est bien le contrat "modèle cdi"?
Je ne parviens pas à supprimer les consignes de remplissage , ni à le remplir en ligne.Je n'ai pas les annexes non plus...Je ne suis pas très douée je pense...


----------



## liline17 (22 Août 2022)

j'avoue que j'ai eu du mal à obtenir la version modifiable, je pense qu'ils vont améliorer ça (enfin, je l'espère  )


----------



## Vero56 (23 Août 2022)

Bonjour Liline, 
il y a une manipulation particulière pour obtenir la version modifiable? Je n'y parviens pas...


----------



## Jess (23 Août 2022)

Bonjour 
Pour avoir la version modifiable plusieurs façon 
Exemple :
Sur iPhone cliquer sur la flèche , descendez et cliquer sur annoter pour écrire 
Où vous pouvez l’enregistrer en pdf et à ce moment là aussi vous aurez la possibilité d’écrire 
Le servant principalement de mon iPhone pour tout gérer je ne pourrai pas vous dire sur pc j’ai pas encore tester


----------



## Vero56 (23 Août 2022)

Bonjour Jess, 
merci de ta réponse , je vais adapter pour mon pc!


----------



## Nounic (25 Août 2022)

Bonjour
J'ai jeté un coup d'œil à ce contrat Pajemploi et l'ai enregistré en pdf mais je n'arrive pas à trouver comment le remplir directement ...


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (25 Août 2022)

Tous ces contrats sont limités pour nous. Je les fuis.


----------

